# توحيد راى المسيحين فى التعديل الدستورى



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

*استطلاع لـ«مجلس الوزراء»: ٥٩% يرفضون التعديلات الدستورية*

*                                                                         كتب                                                                     *                                                       طارق صلاح وخليفة جاب الله ومحمود الجعفرى                                                                                                 ١٢/ ٣/ ٢٠١١​


موسى

أظهر  استطلاعان للرأى أجراهما مجلس الوزراء وجريدة «المصرى اليوم»، عبر  موقعيهما على شبكة الإنترنت، رفض غالبية المشاركين فى الاستطلاعين  التعديلات الدستورية المقرر إجراء الاستفتاء عليها السبت المقبل، فبينما  رفضها ٥٩% ووافق عليها ٣٧% من المشاركين فى الاستطلاع الأول رفضها ٤٦%  ووافق عليها ٤٥% فى الاستطلاع الثانى، الذى طرحته الجريدة للتصويت منذ  ساعات، فيما قال ٥% من المشاركين فى الاستطلاع الأول و٨% من المشاركين فى  الثانى إنهم لايعرفون، أو لم يحسموا موقفهم، أو غير مهتمين بالتعديلات.
وحتى  مثول الجريدة للطبع شارك فى الاستطلاع الذى أجراه مجلس الوزراء ٤٣ ألفاً  و١٣٤ شخصاً، قال ٢٥ ألفاً و٢٣٦ شخصاً منهم إنهم يرفضون التعديلات، فيما  وافق عليها ١٥ ألفاً و٧٧١ شخصاً، بينما قال ٢١٢٧ شخصاً إنهم لا يعرفون.
وبينما  أعلن عمرو موسى، الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية، رفضه التعديلات،  وعزمه التصويت ضدها، معتبراً أن الدستور الحالى نفسه تم تجاوزه، وليس من  الصالح استمرار الاستناد إليه أو تعديله، مطالباً بصياغة إعلان دستورى  للفترة الانتقالية، يمهد لإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية، دعا الدكتور محمد  مرسى، عضو مكتب الإرشاد فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المتحدث الإعلامى  للجماعة، الشعب إلى التصويت بالموافقة على التعديلات الدستورية، لافتاً إلى  أنها ليست كافية ولكنها خطوة لتفويت الفرصة على من سماهم الأعداء  والموالين للنظام السابق.
وقال عدد من خبراء القانون إنه فى حالة عدم  الموافقة على التعديلات، فإنها تعتبر كأن لم تكن ويظل الدستور معطلاً بحكم  قرار المجلس العسكرى، معتبرين أن الأفضل هو تشكيل جمعية تأسيسية لإعداد  دستور جديد.
وقال الدكتور إبراهيم درويش، الفقيه الدستورى، إن  التعديلات الدستورية التى ينتظر الاستفتاء عليها غير مشروعة، وطالب  المصريين برفضها، مشيراً إلى أن الاعتراف بشرعية الثورة يلزم سقوط النظام  والدستور على السواء.
أضاف «درويش» فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «لا  يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال العمل بدستور من صنيع نظام سقط فى الوقت الذى  يعرف العالم أن الثورات «تجب ما قبلها» والدستور الحالى المعطل معيب ويركز  السلطات فى يد رئيس البلاد، لذا فلابد من إعداد دستور جديد يتناسب مع  الأوضاع والتغييرات التى أرادها المصريون دون التفاف أو التواء.
وأوضح  «درويش» أنه فى حالة عدم رفض التعديلات فى الاستفتاء يجب تشكيل لجنة لا  تقل عن ٣٠ من كبار أساتذة القانون والدستور والمفكرين والكتاب تكون مهمتها  إعداد دستور جديد، مشيراً إلى أن ذلك يمكن أن يتم خلال شهرين على الأكثر،  ويستمر المجلس العسكرى حاكماً حتى يتم الإعلان عن الدستور الجديد، وبعد ذلك  تجرى انتخابات مجلس الشعب ورئاسة الجمهورية.
وقال الدكتور شوقى  السيد، أستاذ القانون الدستورى فى جامعة القاهرة، إنه فى حالة عدم الموافقة  على التعديلات من قبل الشعب سيظل الدستور معطلاً بحكم قرار المجلس  العسكرى، وتكون التعديلات كأن لم تكن، بينما تعنى الموافقة العمل بالدستور  بعد تعديل مواده.
واقترح «السيد» عند رفض التعديلات الدستورية تشكيل  مجلس رئاسى لإدارة شؤون البلاد، إضافة إلى حكومة دائمة ولجنة تأسيسية  لإنشاء دستور جديد.
وحذر «السيد» من الإسراع بوضع دستور جديد قائلاً: إن المناخ الحالى غير مهيأ لذلك.
​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم يا جماعه عايزين كمسيحين نوحد كلمتنا حتى يكون لها قوه اعتقد اننا يجب ان نذهب يوم 19/3/2011
لكى نقول لا لتعديل الدستور ونريد دستور جديد لدوله مدنيه

وان لانتكلم على الماده الثانيه لاننا لو تكلمنا عليها ستكون قضيه خاسره لان معظم المسلمين سيقوموا بتايدها ليس لقناعتهم بها ولكن لامور اخرى موروثه لديهم .
ها نحن يمكن ان نذهب ونصوت ب لا لتعديل المواد حتى تجبر الحكومه على تجميده, وبعدها تجبر ايضا على عمل لجنه لتغيير الدستور ككل .
اعتقد اننا نجب ان نسير فى هذا الاتجاه.

بجد لوسمحتم عايز اسمع رايكم .​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

*انا راي نقبل بالتعديلات دي مؤقتا حتي ينتخب رئيس جديد و بعدين نبقي نعمل دستور جديد علشان علي الاقل نتجنب حالة الفوضي اللي احنا عايشينها*


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

*أعلن عمرو موسى، الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية، رفضه التعديلات،  وعزمه التصويت ضدها، معتبراً أن الدستور الحالى نفسه تم تجاوزه، وليس من  الصالح استمرار الاستناد إليه أو تعديله، مطالباً بصياغة إعلان دستورى  للفترة الانتقالية، يمهد لإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية، دعا الدكتور محمد  مرسى، عضو مكتب الإرشاد فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المتحدث الإعلامى  للجماعة، الشعب إلى التصويت بالموافقة على التعديلات الدستورية،​​*

اعتقد اننا يجب ان نسير ضد الاخوان لتجميد الدستور ويتم عمل غيره بعد اختيار رئيس جديد حتى يسهل عليه عمل دستور جديد يجب ان نسير ضد الاخوان افهمونى وهيبقى معانا عمرو موسى والناس العاقله لو تم التصويت على التعديلات ابقى قابلنى لوبقت دوله مدنيه هتفضل دوله اسلاميه للابد​


----------



## bilseka (13 مارس 2011)

انا اميل للرفض الترقيع واريد انشاء دستور جديد


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> انا اميل للرفض الترقيع واريد انشاء دستور جديد


*
صدقونى الاخوان المسلمين عايزين يمرروا التعديلات حتى لايتم تجميد الدستور(الاسلامى صرف)
لانه يخدم نواياهم ويجب على الاقباط رفض التعديلات .

يجب ان نتحد فى هذا الاتجاه .
*​


----------



## man4truth (13 مارس 2011)

*يجب علينا رفض التعديلات لأنها ليست فى صالحنا
نطالب بدستور مدنى جديد
لنبدأ حمله هذا الأسبوع لتوعيه الأقباط فة كل مصر للخروج والتصويت اولا
وثانيا لرفض التعديلات الدستوريه
يا ريت يا جماعه
اللى يقدر يعمل حاجه يعملها فى الوقت القصير ده
نوعى أسرنا وأصحابنا وجيرانا ومعارفنا والشباب و الكبار فى الكنيسه​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا راي نقبل بالتعديلات دي مؤقتا حتي ينتخب رئيس جديد و بعدين نبقي نعمل دستور جديد علشان علي الاقل نتجنب حالة الفوضي اللي احنا عايشينها*



*لا لو قبلنا يبقى خلاص استنى الثورة الجايه بقى وعليك خير
*​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا لو قبلنا يبقى خلاص استنى الثورة الجايه بقى وعليك خير
> *​


*لا يا حبي ده استفتاء علي التعديلات المتعلقة باختيار رئيس جمهورية ملهاش علاقة بالحرية او الديمقراطية او حقوق اي حزب او اي حاجة تانية 
انا راي يبقي في رئيس جمهورية يظبط البلد شوية بدل ماهي في فوضي كده*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا يا حبي ده استفتاء علي التعديلات المتعلقة باختيار رئيس جمهورية ملهاش علاقة بالحرية او الديمقراطية او حقوق اي حزب او اي حاجة تانية
> انا راي يبقي في رئيس جمهورية يظبط البلد شوية بدل ماهي في فوضي كده*




*يا حبيبى مافيش حاجه مضمونه فى البلد دددى

ممكن اة دى نندم عليها لسنين طويله

لكن فى كل الاحوال لا هتبقى للافضل
*​


----------



## BITAR (13 مارس 2011)

*كل افراد عائلتى*
*ستقول *
*لا*
* للتعديل الدستورى الورقى*​


----------



## soso a (13 مارس 2011)

*أنا مع تونى *

*لازم نستنى البلد توقف على رجليها و كل الأحزاب تعمل ليها ارضيه غير الأخوان

ولازم نتحد علشان كلمة تبقى قوى 

وربنا يستر ويعدى الأيام اللى جاية على خير 
*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

ياجماعه لو مقلناش لا 
هيعملوا مجلس شعب دلوقتى حالا والاغلبيه الكاسحه هتكون للاخوان يعنى مش هيبقالنا مكان فيها ارجوكم كل قبطى يرفض التعديلات حتى لا نسلم البلد للاخوان.
ومن الاخر لو وقفنا دور سلبى محدش يجى يقول كنيسه مهدوده اومحروقه محدش يقول شهداء فى الكنيسه دى او الشارع ده .لان من الاخر هنكون احنا اللى غلطانين.​​
من اجل المسيح من اجل اخواتك الاقباط فى هذا الوطن من اجل المسلمين المعتدلين ارفض التعديلات حتى يتم تجميد الدستور .​


----------



## عمادفايز (13 مارس 2011)

*سأقول " لا "* *وسانصح كل من اعرفهم*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 مارس 2011)

*انا هصوت ب لا
هى اصلا اللجنة مشكوك فيها 
الدستور دا عايز يتفور وصلاحيات رئيس الدولة لازم تتعدل علشان يجبولنا دكتاتور تانى يتحكم فينا 
ياريت الكل يصوت ب لا  
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2011)

أنا فعلا مش مقتنعة بالتعديلات
لازم دستور جديد


----------



## thunder (14 مارس 2011)

*من دون دعم المسلمين المنفتحين الرافضين للترقيع*

*و الرغبة العارمة بدستور مدني جديد*

*كل شيء لن ينفع مع عقول المسلمين الغارقة في الموروثات و المستعبدة لآراء متشددة و متطرفة*

*..*​


----------



## napel (15 مارس 2011)

انا مع التصوة ( لا )


----------



## انجي حنا (15 مارس 2011)

:scenic:*اخر حاجة عرفتها اننا لازم نرفض التعديلات المقترحة و نطالب بدستور جديد مبنى على اساس الدولة المدنية , والتى تنادى ان الدين لللاة والوطن اللجميع.*


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالا للتعديل الدستورى*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 مارس 2011)

*لا وألف لا لترقيع دستور فاسد بائد عديم الفائدة والشرعية*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالا*

*كل تأخيرة وفيها خيرة لكي نعطي أنفسنا فرصة لتنظيم ولتكوين أحزاب سياسية ليبرالية من المسيحيين والمسلمين لأننا ببساطة مش منظمين زي غيرنا والتسرع بحجة ان البلد حالها واقف هيخلي البلد تقع في ايد من هم أسوأ خصوصاااا ان مفيش حد موافق على التعديلات دي غير الحزب الوطني والاخوان*

*نستحمل شوية ونصبر لأن الحرية مش ببلاش*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2011)

*يكفينى حماس الاخوان لنعم
علشان اقول الف لا ولا​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 مارس 2011)

_لا لتعديل الدستور ونريد دستور جديد لدوله مدنيه​_


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 مارس 2011)

المرحلة القادمة من اخطر المراحل على المسيحين لذا يجب علينا ان نتوحد فى كل القضايا وان يكون لنا وزن سياسى كبير


----------



## mano monmon (16 مارس 2011)

ربنا يتمجد ويختار الصالح


----------



## oesi no (16 مارس 2011)

*بصراحة برفض الموضوع ده جملة وتفصيلا 
وتوحيد كلمة المسيحيين سياسيا مرفوضة تماما 
على الاقل من وجهه نظرى 
خلى كل واحد يقول رأيه اللى مقتنع بيه 
مش هنعمل زى الاخوان ونقول لازم تبقى نعم واللى يخالفها بيخالف شرع الله 
بعتقد كل واحد يفكر صح ويختار 
فيه ناس بتدور على الاستقرار وشايفاه فى نعم 
وفيه ناس خايفة من المستقبل وشايفه الامان مستقبلا فى لا 
ما بين دة ودة نصلى لربنا يدبرلنا امورنا سواء كانت نتيجة الاستفتاء نعم او لا 
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *بصراحة برفض الموضوع ده جملة وتفصيلا
> وتوحيد كلمة المسيحيين سياسيا مرفوضة تماما
> على الاقل من وجهه نظرى
> خلى كل واحد يقول رأيه اللى مقتنع بيه
> ...



*انا معاك في كل كلامك يا جورج وبنادي بيه

لكن دلوقتي احنا قدام مخطط علني وصريح من الاخوان
 للسيطرة علي حكم مصر, ولازم كلنا نتحد ونقول لااااا
قبل انهيار البلد وضياع المدنية اللي بندور عليها
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مارس 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *انا معاك في كل كلامك يا جورج وبنادي بيه
> 
> لكن دلوقتي احنا قدام مخطط علني وصريح من الاخوان
> للسيطرة علي حكم مصر, ولازم كلنا نتحد ونقول لااااا
> ...


*الامر محتاج اننا نكون واضحين مع نفسنا قبل ما نكون ضد الاخوان وسيطرتهم على حكم مصر
هل هننزل نقول لا لتعديلات الدستور علشان  الاخوان عاوزينها نعم 
على فكرة مش الاقباط فى مصر بس هما اللى بيقولوا لا 
شباب الثورة بيقولوا لا 
البرادعى وعمرو موسي ودول الناس اللى معاهم مش قليلين 
احنا عندنا هاجس وخوف من الاخوان 
يمكن يكون منطقى 
بس المسيحية مرتبطة بالدم فى كل مراحلها 
فمنحاولش نهرب منها ونتحد على اننا نهرب من وجود الاخوان فى الحكم 
لو الشعب اختارهم فانا مع الشعب 
وانا واثق ان المصريين بيرفضوا الاخوان المسلمين 
وال 45 مليون  منهم كتير مش هيقول نعم لاجل خاطر الاخوان 
لكن هيقولوا نعم لانهم عاوزين البلد تبقى اكثر استقرار 
دة يمكن اصرار الاخوان على نعم يضرهم اكتر من لو متكلموش خالص 
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *الامر محتاج اننا نكون واضحين مع نفسنا قبل ما نكون ضد الاخوان وسيطرتهم على حكم مصر
> هل هننزل نقول لا لتعديلات الدستور علشان  الاخوان عاوزينها نعم
> على فكرة مش الاقباط فى مصر بس هما اللى بيقولوا لا
> شباب الثورة بيقولوا لا
> ...



*عزيزي الاستقرار غير مرتبط بتعديل الدستور من عدمه

فيلم الاستقرار ده بيضحكوا بيه علي البسطاء

طول ما المجلس العسكري ماسك حكم البلد فهي في امان

اللي معندوش ثقة في المجلس العسكري ده شئ تاني بقي
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 مارس 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *عزيزي الاستقرار غير مرتبط بتعديل الدستور من عدمه
> 
> فيلم الاستقرار ده بيضحكوا بيه علي البسطاء
> 
> ...


*انا بنقل ليك وجه نظر الناس الى بتقول نعم وبتدور على الاستقرار 
منهم كتير رجال اعمال بيوتهم اتخربت من قلة الشغل 
لكن هو فعلا مرتبط بالاستقرار 
لانه فى حالة رفض التعديلات الدستورية هيتم تشكيل لجنة مدتها 6 شهور لوضع دستور جديد  وبعدها يتم الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد 
ثم انتخابات مجلس الشعب
ثم الانتخابات الرئاسية 
وبالتالى الموضوع ده فيه حوالى سنة او اكتر 
لكن فى حالة نعم هى اللى انتهت اليها نتيجة الاستفتاء  
هيتم الشروع فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب وبعدها يتم  تشكيل لجنة من 100 عضو يختارهم اعضاء مجلس الشعب لوضع دستور جديد  ( ودى نقطة اختلافى الوحيدة مع نعم للتعديلات )
فى كلتا الحالتين الاستقرار مش هيبقى موجود الا فى خلال سنة على اقل تقدير 
لكن حالة الفراغ السياسي فى حالة لا مسببة بعض القلق عند الناس  
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *انا بنقل ليك وجه نظر الناس الى بتقول نعم وبتدور على الاستقرار
> منهم كتير رجال اعمال بيوتهم اتخربت من قلة الشغل
> لكن هو فعلا مرتبط بالاستقرار
> لانه فى حالة رفض التعديلات الدستورية هيتم تشكيل لجنة مدتها 6 شهور لوضع دستور جديد  وبعدها يتم الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد
> ...



*طيب مانا برضه بقولك الناس قالت نعم بفعل تأثير الاخوان 
اللي بيضحكوا علي الناس بفيلم الاستقرار لان الاستقرار موجود سواء بتعديل الدستور او بعمل دستور جديد .. مصر مش دولة صغيرة علشان نمشيها بدستور سلق بيض لازم الدستور يتأسس من جديد ثم ده اصلا كان طلب من طلبات الثورة وتم الالتفاف عليه

مينفعش مجلس الشعب قبل الرئاسة لان لو ده حصل الاخوان هما اللي هايستحوذوا علي مجلس الشعب لعدم جاهزية باقي الاحزاب والقوي السياسية المختلفة ووقتها هانلاقي الرئيس اخواني او صاحب فكر اسلامي والبلد تروح في داهية

علشان كده بنقول لااااااا والف لااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## محمد السيد احمد (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المعقول الممكن خير من الأمثل المستحيل.

ــ هل نثق فى مجلس رئاسى (لا نعرف حتى الآن من يختاره أو قواعد اختيارية أو من هم المرشحون له)، أم نثق فى انتخابات حرة نزيهة تحت إشراف قضائى ورقابة دولية تؤدى لرئيس نختاره ومجلس شعب يراقبه ولا يمكن له التشريع إلا بموافقته وبالتالى تتوازن سلطاته؟ أنا أميل للثقة فى انتخاب رئيس ومعه مجلس تشريعى (بأى ترتيب زمنى) على أساس برامج انتخابية معلنة ومتضمنة وعودة صريحة بتعديل الدستور من خلال هيئة تأسيسية منتخبة تتضمن، بالإضافة للدستوريين والقضاة، أساتذة فى العلوم السياسية ومؤرخين وعددا من الشخصيات العامة المهتمة بالدراسات الدستورية.

الدستور شأن أخطر من أن يترك للدستوريين وحدهم.

ــ هل علينا أن نخشى من استبداد الرئيس الجديد بسبب صلاحياته الدستورية الواسعة؟ بنية الاستبداد بحاجة لوقت، وبحاجة لرأى عام غافل، كشرطين ضروريين كى يتحول الرئيس إلى فرعون.

أستبعد هذا مع الرئيس الجديد لأن ذاكرة 25 يناير موجودة فى ذهن أى قادم، كما أن قصر الفترة الرئاسية على 4 سنوات تقتل تماما القابلية للاستبداد.

ــ هل نستطيع أن نكتب دستورا جديدا فى أسبوع أو أسبوعين؟ هذه فكرة منتشرة على الفضاء الالكترونى وهى مرتبطة بوجود دساتير جاهزة فى مكان ما يمكن لنا أن نخرجها من الأدراج ونجرى عليها بعض التعديلات حتى تكون جاهزة للاستخدام.

أتشكك كثيرا فى قدرتنا على أن نفعل ذلك لأن الدستور الجديد سيفتح باب الجدل نحو مواد لو فتحنا باب النقاش فيها الآن قد تنتهى إلى شهور من النقاش تزيد من عدم الاستقرار وتفتح آفاقا للثورة المضادة دون وجود حكومة قادرة على التصدى لها. هل سيصبر المصريون والجيش على نقاشات بشأن أسئلة معقدة حول المادة الثانية من الدستور، كوتة الفلاحين والعمال (50 بالمائة)، وكوتة المرأة، والرئاسى أم البرلمانى. هل نحن مستعدون لذلك الآن؟ كنت أتمنى أن تكون الإجابة نعم، ولكن أتشكك فى ذلك. 

ــ أتصور أن الدكتور يحيى الجمل مطالب بالشروع فى الدعوة لحوار وطنى يتشارك فيه جميع القوى الوطنية للاتفاق على قواعد ما قبل دستورية تحكم العمل العام فى مصر بالتوازى مع التعديلات الدستورية المقترحة وكتمهيد للدستور الحقيقى، بحيث لو قبلت التعديلات، كانت لدينا لبنة للبناء عليها، وإن لم تقبل هذه التعديلات، نكون بالفعل بدأنا فى صياغة دستور جديد. 

ــ أخيرا أنا مع التصويت بنعم للتعديلات الحالية، على ما لى فيها من بعض التحفظات، ومع ذلك أدعو صراحة لأن يأخذ المجلس العسكرى النقاشات الدائرة بشأن «تعديل» و«إعادة صياغة» بعض المواد فى عين الاعتبار قبل طرح الصيغة النهائية فى 19 مارس القادم .
دعوة : أدعو كل قبطي من بلدة طهطا إلي حضور احتفال الاخوان المسلمين بالثورة اليوم الخميس الموافق 17 / 3 / 2011 وبمشيئة الله تعالي ستتم مناقشة التعديلات الدستورية علي مسمع ومرأي الجميع .
المكان : أمام مدرسة طهطا الثانوية الصناعية ( بنات ) .
الزمان : اليوم الخميس الموافق 17 / 3 / 2011 بعد صلاة العشاء .
وبالنسبة للاخوة اللي في المنتدي ان شاء الله لو أمكنني تصوير هذه الامسية الرائعة سأحضرها لكم .
وادعو كل قبطي عاقل أن ينضم لي في قول ( نعم ) للتعديلات الدستورية


----------



## تونى 2010 (17 مارس 2011)

محمد السيد احمد قال:


> وادعو كل قبطي عاقل أن ينضم لي في قول ( نعم ) للتعديلات الدستورية



ا*خى محمد نحن لانقول لا من اجل الا قباط نحن نقول لا من اجل مصر ومن اجل عدم هيمنه حزب او اثنين على مجلس الشعب.
 الم تسأل نفسك لماذا كل قوى المعارضه رفضت التعديل ماعدا الحزب الوطنى والاخوان المسلمين
 لانهم يريدوا ان يهيمنوا على مجلس الشعب.

 توجد شخصيات محايده مشهود لهم بالكفاءه رفضت التعديل اهمهم الداعيه الاسلامى عمرو خالد وعمرو موسى والبرادعى .

 انا فى هذه الصفحه كنت ادعو المسيحين ليصوتوا ب لا لانه منتدى مسيحى  ولكنى دعيت اصدقائى المسلمين على الفيس بوك وبالتليفونات واقنعت الكثير .

 المفروض نحن ليس خصمين نتصارع المفروض اننا شريكين فى هذا الوطن .
 اذهب وقل ماتريد وساذهب واقول ما اريد من اجل مصر*​


----------

